# Stannous chloride test on assay bead?



## goldfarmer (Jul 18, 2014)

New here, anyway might be a dumb question but,
We had a fire assay done and did the Stannous chloride test but the assay bead did not dissolve fully in the Aqua Regia and turns black is it suppose to dissolve fully ? If the test does not show any PD, PT or AU is this a sign of heavier PGM metals since the bead did not dissolve?
I know Rhodium, Iridium, Osmium, & Ruthenium shouldn't be able to be dissolved in Aqua regia so is this what we have Rhodium or Iridium since Osmium and ruthenium should have been lost in the Cupel process 
I am Just starting to learn bit by bit so any help will be greatly appreciated.
Also some of our assay beads are pretty funky shapes


----------



## goldfarmer (Jul 18, 2014)

the assay bead pictures are under a 800X microscope


----------



## 4metals (Jul 18, 2014)

What did you start with and what type of fluxing did you do in the fusion? Did you re run the same material with a flux of a higher reducing power? 

Were the samples run with silver or are these dore samples? What % total precious metals did you come up with after the cupellation?


----------



## goldfarmer (Jul 20, 2014)

Our doer beads were from.2 to.7 mm fron29.9 grams rock a lead prill of 25 tdo30 grams our assay flux was for standard action mineing44 percent PbO 30Na2CO3 20Na2B4O7 1.8 percent SiO2 4.2 flour 


What did you start with and what type of fluxing did you do in the fusion? Did you re run the same material with a flux of a higher reducing power?

Were the samples run with silver or are these dore samples? What % total precious metals did you come up with after the cupellation?


----------

